# Gtechniq C4 - utterly brilliant.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I was getting tired of my slightly dull looking plastic bits on my Astra, I've used alot of 'back to black' products but they just don't do a great job or don't last more than a few weeks.

Despite the price I bought 25ml of C4 Permanent trim colour restorer for £46 and my God, it's an incredible product. I made sure I removed the previous products from the black plastics so the C4 would bond and they all look like new. No grease, no smears but rich black plastic/rubber parts all over the car.

So easy to use, put a tiny bit on a make up pad (supplied by Gtechniq) and it goes a long way, buff off with a microfibre. Job done.

Apparently it lasts two years with one application too.

Skip the cheap 'back to black' products and get this. Simple brilliant.


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree it's awesome kit. Love it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The price still puts me off to be honest. I'm sure it's good, but there are other super sealants that cost a fair bit less for more product. C.Quartz works brilliantly on plastic trim for example, as well as paint, wheels, glass ect...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> The price still puts me off to be honest. I'm sure it's good, but there are other super sealants that cost a fair bit less for more product. C.Quartz works brilliantly on plastic trim for example, as well as paint, wheels, glass ect...


I've never seen the plastics look so natural and so new looking, have used many products claiming to bring back plastics colour and they do, but i've never been happy and it normally needs re-applying every month or so.

It's expensive but the technology behind the product is worth it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> I've never seen the plastics look so natural and so new looking, have used many products claiming to bring back plastics colour and they do, but i've never been happy and it normally needs re-applying every month or so.
> 
> It's expensive but the technology behind the product is worth it.


C.Quartz looks like that too! :thumb:

I'm testing the durability on my car with wheels, glass, plastic ect. If it fails, I will try the gtechniq next. Very happy with C.Quartz though!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Its good stuff alright (c4) just remember to put the lid back on the bottle after you put it down, lost 1/2 a bottle when i knocked it over :-(


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> Its good stuff alright (c4) just remember to put the lid back on the bottle after you put it down, lost 1/2 a bottle when i knocked it over :-(


 I would have cried! I always put the lid back on things, because you know that bloke Murphy....


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I need to try some of this as im getting a bit fed with my chemical guys trim gel as it doesent seem to last two minutes.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dammit, just as I think I'm getting a complete kit something comes along and makes me want to buy it. My Fiesta has a big 'diffuser' trim at the rear and this will be perfect to keep it black.

Anybody know how careful you have to be with regards to any excess getting on the paintwork?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Agreed. 

I bought some for my tired looking Audi grille and plastics around the foglights and it has absolutely transformed them into a better than new state. A little goes a very long way and it beads water like a good wax. 

I also have G1/G3 glass repellant and that is absolutely amazing. Its been on for around 3 months now and repells water the same way it was doing when applied on day 1. 

In fact, although expensive, I need to get some more Gtechniq goodies. They make some wonderful stuff.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

leachy said:


> Dammit, just as I think I'm getting a complete kit something comes along and makes me want to buy it. My Fiesta has a big 'diffuser' trim at the rear and this will be perfect to keep it black.
> 
> Anybody know how careful you have to be with regards to any excess getting on the paintwork?


dont have to be too careful to be honest.. 
when i first used c4 I coated the painted covers on the mirrors of my car.. and it stopped bugs sticking, p/w took them off, sheeted amazing ect.
dont go slapping it all over the place but it doesn't matter if you get a bit over run.. just wipe off excess


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Work done today:

Exterior: 
Foglight surrounds
Plastic bits around grill
Rear wiper

Interior:
Area around window switches
Handbrake plastic case
Any plastic bits that looked a little tired.

Such a great product, all the bits I put the C4 on have been transformed, looks like new plastic, no grease, no smears.

Have around 10% remaining. Certainly will be buying more Gtechniq products, particularly the wheel sealant and the rain repeller.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I've just bought a new(ish) car and I had c4 ordered before I got her, tis awesome stuff


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Have around 10% remaining. Certainly will be buying more Gtechniq products, particularly the wheel sealant and the rain repeller.


C5 wheel sealant is also superb. my advice would be to go for G1 for the windscreen, it just lasts ages. now is the time to get it though with winter right around the corner. picking up my new car this morning (hence the early post) and have a bottle of G1 waiting for it! :lol:

C4 works brilliantly on the dashboard too!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I used it on my Mrs's Mini, it's great stuff


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So my mothers partner  has a 07 Ford Fiesta, the door trims are just black plastic and were more white than black :doublesho

I couldn't help myself...i put C4 on all of them and they look new again :argie:

Still have 7% left.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I was getting tired of my slightly dull looking plastic bits on my Astra, I've used alot of 'back to black' products but they just don't do a great job or don't last more than a few weeks.
> 
> Despite the price I bought 25ml of C4 Permanent trim colour restorer for £46 and my God, it's an incredible product. I made sure I removed the previous products from the black plastics so the C4 would bond and they all look like new. No grease, no smears but rich black plastic/rubber parts all over the car.
> 
> ...


Got any pics mate , am doing an old Mk2 Astra just now and they are notorious for faded plastic . Just wondered at what point it wont do the job as theses are almost white now .
Tried the heat trick and although it works , the plastic is faded in run like patterns so although the plastic has went dark again i can still see streaks in it . 
My thinking is , do the plastic with the heat then use this stuff for my colour balance if you know what i mean .


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Stomper said:


> Got any pics mate , am doing an old Mk2 Astra just now and they are notorious for faded plastic . Just wondered at what point it wont do the job as theses are almost white now .
> Tried the heat trick and although it works , the plastic is faded in run like patterns so although the plastic has went dark again i can still see streaks in it .
> My thinking is , do the plastic with the heat then use this stuff for my colour balance if you know what i mean .


I don't know how to put pictures up on this forum unfortunately as I'd love to have shown you guys some before and afters.

The plastics on my sport hatch were just a bit dull, still very black so I guess the C4 didn't have it's work cut out that much.

The fiesta I sorted out had very faded plastic door handles, still just about black and the C4 brought it back to life.

Take a look at the Gtechniq website, in the C4 section there is a video of the staff applying C4 to a VERY white plastics on a car windscreen and it did a superb job.

My advice to you would be, either contact Gtechniq and describe the condition of the plastics or take a chance and buy 15/25ml. The Capri would benefit from the protection anyway I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Go to Youtube and type in 'C4 application'. I honestly can't swear by this enough. Sounds expensive, but in the long run the time it saves and cost of buying and applying other products, it's worth it wait in gold. :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Use it quickly before it crystallises and you have to throw it away. Other than that it's quite good.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Although there is little unpainted trim on mine, I absolutely hated dressing the stuff. Nothing seemed to last that long.

So I decided to give it a go thinking if it lasts a year its worth the entry fee. Applied it when I done the big detail in Summer and it still beads like nuts and looks fantastic. I used the entire bottle on the wiper cowl, rear step and roof rail brackets. :lol: Wasteful but its done the trick.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

C4 is an absolutely first class product. Highly recommended!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Its true what they say, you get what you pay for. I dowt it will last 2 years per application as they state.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> Use it quickly before it crystallises and you have to throw it away. Other than that it's quite good.


In the bottle? What's it shelf life? I still have around 7% left, if it becomes useless quickly, I'll use the rest up.



wish wash said:


> Its true what they say, you get what you pay for. I dowt it will last 2 years per application as they state.


To be honest, six months protection would suit me fine, every other product I've used lasts around 3 weeks before fading.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

C4 is the best stuff I have ever used on plastics!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> In the bottle? What's it shelf life? I still have around 7% left, if it becomes useless quickly, I'll use the rest up.


My one crystalised in less than 12 months, contacted the supplier and was told it because you opened it up. Couldn't be bother to argue that it was opened by them when they filled the pot. Only buy what you need, I bought a larger one and 50% of it was wasted.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> My one crystalised in less than 12 months, contacted the supplier and was told it because you opened it up. Couldn't be bother to argue that it was opened by them when they filled the pot. Only buy what you need, I bought a larger one and 50% of it was wasted.


Noted, thank you. I was planning on buying some more just to keep for future application but apart from being pointless anyway, it could potentially result in wasted product.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my c4 is still like new on the plastics 8-9 months on.. no changes. so I can see it working 18 months+ pretty easily unless it has a sharp decline.

make sure you screw the cap as tight as possible to slow crystallisation (thats the difference on before and after you open it i think)
about 2 years unopened i think i read and 1 year opened but closed properly


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys, does this work for removing polish/white scuffs on dark plastics ?
Somehow my car's old plastics get marked easily (usually by a product and me not masking properly), so I'm looking for something to clean it first.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to agree, using many products like Back2Black, Chemical New Trim look Gel, Swissvax Nano Express, they didnt last long at all, used C4 and its restored the natural look and beads fantastically, definitely and outstanding product.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does keeping products like C4 in a fridge prolong its shelf life?


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

RobF50 said:


> Hey guys, does this work for removing polish/white scuffs on dark plastics ?
> Somehow my car's old plastics get marked easily (usually by a product and me not masking properly), so I'm looking for something to clean it first.


I just tried some IPA on various bits of plastic/rubber trim on the car, unfortunately it's not shifting the various stains on there.
Any other ideas that might be worth a try ?


----------

